# Bourbon Barrel wood chunks



## joeymac (Jun 29, 2013)

Anyone ever use Bourbon Barrel wood chucks to smoke with?  Looking for opinions.  Thanks!


----------



## jeoberg (Jun 29, 2013)

I tried some with some beef the other day, and it added a very nice flavor.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jun 29, 2013)

I use the pellets now, but I like bourbon barrel smoke.  I have used it on ribs and they turned out nice, but my two favorite things for them are when I'm reverse searing a steak and jerky.  Especially the jerky.  I also like the wine barrel smoke on beef.
 

I smoked 5 lbs. of jerky this past Wednesday and it's all gone.  Kids love it.


----------



## geerock (Jun 29, 2013)

I've always been an oak user and bourbon barrels are great oak.  Love bourbon barrel with just about all pork and especially beef.  Classic smoke flavor that is distinct but not overpowering.  If you want to soften the flavor up a bit mix it with a fruit wood or pecan.


----------



## assault15 (Aug 1, 2014)

Looking to get some to use what do u guys recommend? Also would need the chips not the chunks


----------



## flash (Aug 2, 2014)

Never saw much flavoring, bar the wood. Why not just mix some bourbon and apple juice and spritz? That is what I do.


----------



## padronman (Aug 2, 2014)

A friend just recently used Cabernet Barrel chunks in his brisket smoke and I would definitely taste difference.  If you are looking for options maybe try that


----------

